# Knowledge of IP address vs. real life privacy



## Marcgal (Dec 30, 2013)

As you know, almost anyone is allowed to edit Wikipedia, even without the need to sign up. If, however, one contributes to an article while not being logged in, then his IP address is published and visible to anyone.

At Polish Wikipedia, there has been recently an unpleasant situation. Namely, some individual edited a few articles in a nonsensical way. This happens from time to time and is nothing extraordinary. But here comes the real problem: another user (this time, from an account registered one week before) responded to this in a pretty uneasy way. He send a (public) message to the author of the first edit, saying: "_We have your IP address already, we will soon get you phone number _and you're done". Needless to say, he soon got a short-term ban for threats.

OK, so now I'm worried! Is a regular individual with good computer knowlegde really able to stalk a person just by his IP address? Of course, I don't ask you to tell me _how_ to do it; only, is it possible? Please tell me that it isn't, I'll feel much safer then  Thank you.

Ah, and obviously, it's not me who made this nonsensical edit.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't worry, they can't find your house. Only a general location. Also, they can't take over your computer.


----------



## Marcgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

